# Happy Thanksgiving



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Before life's busy holiday schedules start happening, just wanted to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving. May you be blessed with family, friends and good food. Have a safe and happy holiday....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you PL, and the same to you and yours.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Figured it was time to get a thread started!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, HauntForum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you Pirate Lady and all for the kind thought! 
Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Please don't stab your relatives. Please come over & stab mine.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

In case I can't get on tomorrow, I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!
Beware of Zombie Turkeys. You know they're are near when you hear...Giblets, giblets need live giblets.....


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanksgiving is a special treat for me.. I have no family down here so I head to the Boomtown Casinso for buffet and nickle slots... 
I do wish all of you and your families a great turkey day and maybe someones drunk uncle George will pass out in the potatoes and give you some Halloween inspiration..


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

kiki said:


> Thanksgiving is a special treat for me.. I have no family down here so I head to the Boomtown Casinso for buffet and nickle slots...
> I do wish all of you and your families a great turkey day and maybe someones drunk uncle George will pass out in the potatoes and give you some Halloween inspiration..


Oh, so you've met my uncle George!

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Wishing everyone a wonderful, safe and blessed Thanksgiving.,,,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So much to be thankful for, hope everyone has a marvelously fun and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving to all, I hope you all have a great day and a good nap after dinner.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How to stuff your parrot for the holidays
*Author unknown*

Ingredients:
One turkey
Corn pudding
Green beans
Stuffing
Sweet potatoes
Mashed potatoes with gravy
Cranberry sauce
Hot rolls
Relish tray
Pumpkin pie
Whipped cream
Hot coffee

Get up early in the morning & have a cup of coffee. It's going to be a long day, so place your Parrot on a perch nearby to keep you company while you prepare the meal.

Remove Parrot from kitchen counter and return him to perch.

Prepare stuffing, and remove Parrot from edge of stuffing bowl and return him to perch.

Stuff turkey & place it in the roasting pan, and remove Parrot from edge of pan and return him to perch. Have another cup of coffee to steady your nerves.

Remove Parrot's head from turkey cavity and return him to perch, and restuff the turkey.

Prepare relish tray, and remember to make twice as much so that you'll have a regular size serving after the Parrot has eaten his fill. Remove Parrot from kitchen counter and return him to perch.

Prepare cranberry sauce, discard berries accidentally flung to the floor by Parrot.

Peel potatoes, remove Parrot from edge of potato bowl and return him to perch.

Arrange sweet potatoes in a pan & cover with brown sugar & mini marshmallows. Remove Parrot from edge of pan and return him to perch. Replace missing marshmallows.

Brew another pot of coffee. While it is brewing, clean up the torn filter. Pry coffee bean from Parrot's beak. Have another cup of coffee & remove Parrot from kitchen counter and return him to perch.

*When time to serve the meal:*

Place roasted turkey on a large platter, and cover beak marks with strategically placed sprigs of parsley.

Put mashed potatoes into serving bowl, rewhip at last minute to conceal beak marks and claw prints.

Place pan of sweet potatoes on sideboard, forget presentation as there's no way to hide the areas of missing marshmallows.

Put rolls in decorative basket, remove Parrot from side of basket and return him to perch.

Remove beaked rolls, serve what's left.

Set a stick of butter out on the counter to soften -- think better and return it to the refrigerator.

Wipe down counter to remove mashed potato claw tracks. Remove Parrot from kitchen counter and return him to perch.

Cut the pie into serving slices. Wipe whipped cream off Parrot's beak and place large dollops of remaining whipped cream on pie
slices.

Whole slices are then served to guests, beaked-out portions should be reserved for host & hostess.

Place Parrot inside cage & lock the door.

Sit down to a nice relaxing dinner with your family -- accompanied by plaintive cries of "WANT DINNER!" from the other room.

Happy Holidays!!

_I've been listening to my parrot say "WANT DINNER" all morning now._


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Happy Holiday between Halloween and Christmas!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy T-day party peoples! Don't let that turkey go bad, like this ▼...:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Pirate Lady, right back at you. At this crazy time of "Holiday Have To" I do want to wish all my forum friends the absolute best of every holiday good will/wish messages. Hope you have a wonderful time with family and friends and remember you guys are part of my Haunt Family, the best ever! 
Jana


----------

